# Does the Stream support parental controls?



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just purchased a Roamio Pro, which basically has a Stream built into it. I'd like to put the software on my kids iPads, but I can't do it if it will give them the unchecked ability to watch whatever they want, including live TV. I'm wondering if the Stream will recognize the existing parental control settings on the various TiVos throughout my home.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to this...

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2405

There are no parental controls on the iOS app so the kids will be able to stream anything.


----------

